
Why AT&T says it can deny Google Fiber access to its poles in Austin - protomyth
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/12/why-att-says-it-can-deny-google-fiber-access-to-its-poles-in-austin/
======
dijit
The take-home from me on this article is that google is succeeding.

In their own words 'We don't want to become an ISP', 'we're simply doing it to
shame current ISP's into acting'[0]

As AT&T are building their own networks, even if google do not get access to
the poles, it means that they won.

Eventually, there would be a way around the pole problem (like in the UK where
most ISP/Phone lines are buried), but for now, they're winning.

[0] - [http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/01/google-fiber-
sh...](http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/01/google-fiber-shaming-
exercise/all/)

~~~
loceng
It's a good way to direct people's anger at their current ISPs anyhow, leading
into purchasing their Fiber product.

------
camflan
Because "No" means no?

